# Need with Camera for shrimp



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

sunyang730 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does anyone know a good point and shoot camera that is good for shrimp?
> 
> Thanks


Shrimp are pretty easy when compared to fish, since they stand still some of the time. Just get a P&S with a macro mode (most have), take alot of shots and use a tripod if light is an issue since you'll probably have to slow the shutter speed down to get a good shot.


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

didnt speedie mention that its better to have high aperture+external flash?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

kurosuto said:


> didnt speedie mention that its better to have high aperture+external flash?


He's asking about a Point & Shoot not a SLR with all kinds of equipment. Doesn't sound like he's going to be using an external flash, so with shrimp you go tripod and slow shutter and take alot of shots.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess I will need to go B& H and try out some cameras!


----------

